# Very slow tonight



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

Three hours, barely made $40. Time to call it a night and go home.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You have my permission, if you were looking for it.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

A lot like my day. I was doing DD and UE. Both have been shit this week.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Every January seems slow. This week seems the slowest ever, even with running GH and DD together it's a struggle to make anything worthwhile. Just have to ride it out.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Every January seems slow. This week seems the slowest ever, even with running GH and DD together it's a struggle to make anything worthwhile. Just have to ride it out.


Monday and Tuesday I could have made my $20/hr minimum for my 3 hours that I do, 5-8 pm, if I lowered my standards a bit, but I didn't and made $42 & $37.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Monday and Tuesday I could have made my $20/hr minimum for my 3 hours that I do, 5-8 pm, if I lowered my standards a bit, but I didn't and made $42 & $37.


It's really bad. Usually m-th I do 6-9. Monday from 6-8 I made a whopping $14 so I gave up and went home! Just cause it's slow I won't take garbage so I rejected several dogs. Last night running DD and GH I squeezed out $49 and gave up at 8:30.

Nothing you can do, I'll still only take my minimum standards. Just got to ride it out.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It's really bad. Usually m-th I do 6-9. Monday from 6-8 I made a whopping $14 so I gave up and went home! Just cause it's slow I won't take garbage so I rejected several dogs. Last night running DD and GH I squeezed out $49 and gave up at 8:30.
> 
> Nothing you can do, I'll still only take my minimum standards. Just got to ride it out.


No comment from me, but Dino says it all.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> No comment from me, but Dino says it all.


Like most YTers, Dino needs to learn to EDIT his videos. Twenty minutes to say, "Stop it with the low ball offers, you jackass customers!".


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Let the ants eat the crumbs.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> Like most YTers, Dino needs to learn to EDIT his videos. Twenty minutes to say, "Stop it with the low ball offers, you jackass customers!".


I TOTALLY agree with you on that!!!


----------

